# MTNL Broadband:: cannot surf Hotmail.com



## ravi_9793 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hello...........
I have just got MTNL broadband connection, and I am not able to open hotmail.com, microsoft.com

Is there any problem with MTNL broadband and hotmail.com..or any way to solve the issue. 

I have tried, proxy sites, with proxy the login page is opening, but cannot login.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 2, 2008)

Thats wierd
Perfectly fine On my Connection
What browser are you using?
If IE, try firefox


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 2, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> Thats wierd
> Perfectly fine On my Connection
> What browser are you using?
> If IE, try firefox


Tried all browser.

what modem you are using??


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 2, 2008)

Might be a glitch in your router
Restart it N check (whats wrong in trying?)
PS: I have DSL 502T


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 2, 2008)

DSL 502T for me too,

btw, are there any other firewall s/ware like NOD32 or any other wich is blockiong it ?>>? (jus asked out of curiosity)..


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 3, 2008)

Problem solved..................
It was a modem problem.

BTW, I have MT882 modem.


----------



## kothari.hardik (Mar 20, 2009)

I have got a wireless router from mtnl.but its not proper.So i connected it to my own Buffalo Router and am surfing through it.I cannot open microsoft.com or hotmail.com in this MTNL connection.I also tried directly connection the mtnl router to my laptop,but no luck.MTU settings just doesnt work for me.i have tried all.1492,1460,1440.
can someone help me.???


----------

